# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Carla and Dev?

## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla sets her sights on Dev!
Wednesday 30th January What's On TV

Coronation Street actress Alison King has revealed she has fun playing Carla Connor and thinks she'd be an ideal partner for Dev Alahan. 

Alison told the Sun: "She's a right cow - she's getting worse and worse, which is quite funny to play actually. 

"I can't really believe that she's so blatantly horrible to Maria." 

Carla has recently been cuddling up to brother-in-law Liam, though it seems Alison has found her a better match. 

The star added: "I don't think she wants to have feelings for Liam but she's ended up falling for him. 

"It's part of her rebound thing about Paul, losing him and realising Liam's the next-best thing. It's all a bit weird." 

But she added: "I'd have Carla go out with Dev and she could say, 'Come on love, we're going on holiday, sell your shop!' 

"He'd get rid of his last can of baked beans just to take her away and she would wind him round her little finger. 

"It would be hilarious. He'd call her Carla-la-la Alahan and try to marry her. She would take him to the cleaners."

*This would be so funny *

----------

alvinsduckie (03-02-2008), tammyy2j (01-02-2008)

----------


## Katy

they would actually be a really good match.

----------


## Bryan

i could see this working - about time Dev had a decent storyline again!

----------


## Perdita

> i could see this working - about time Dev had a decent storyline again!


Totally agree with you, Dev and Amber are just hilarious and I have missed them for quite a while now.

----------


## tammyy2j

Dev needs a storyline and i think him and Carla would make a good couple

----------


## Abbie

Dev has been too quite as much as I dislike Carla this would be good

----------

